# armes et couvertures



## loze85

Salut,

☺ J’ai dû faire un commentaire linguistique sur un texte médiéval pour quelqu’un qui ne connaît que le Français moderne. Mais avant de faire il faut que je le traduise… Comment allez-vous traduire armes et couvertures en français moderne ?

Tous que j’ai trouver sont armories ou blason et oriflamme…

Le texte originale :

Dame, fet il, si m’aïst Dex, ge ne sei qui est, fors tant seulement que preudom me semble ; et por la bonté que ge cuit en lui, li ferai ge demain compaignie au tornoiement et avrons ambedui unes meïsmes armes et couvertures d’une maniere. 

Mon essai ::

Dame, dit-il, Par Dieu, je ne sais qui il est, sauf tant seulement qu’il me semble un homme vaillant; et pour la bonté que je crois en lui, je lui ferai compagnie au tournoi demain et les deux nous irons les mêmes armories et oriflamme.

(Cet autre chevalier est Lancelot qui ne voudra être reconnu – alors ils s’habilleront dans là même façon.)

Merci, 

xxx


----------



## Maître Capello

Vu le sens, je dirais :

_Nous aurons/porterons tous (les) deux les mêmes armes/armoiries et les mêmes tuniques/habits._


----------



## yannalan

nous *aurons*
armoiries, oui.
Pour ce uqi est de la couverture, vous êtes Sur qu'il ne s'agit pas de la cuirasse ?


----------



## Maître Capello

yannalan said:


> Pour ce qui est de la couverture, vous êtes sûr qu'il ne s'agit pas de la cuirasse ?


Il me semble que lors des tournois, les chevaliers, tout comme leur cheval, portaient une tunique à leurs couleurs par-dessus leur cuirasse…


----------



## yannalan

J'ai cherché "couverture" sur le TLF, le sens moyen-âgeux n'apparaît pas.
Mais c'est effectivement possible. Mais peut-on appeler cela une tunique ?


----------



## loze85

yannalan said:


> nous *aurons*
> armoiries, oui.
> Pour ce uqi est de la couverture, vous êtes Sur qu'il ne s'agit pas de la cuirasse ?



J’ai vient de trouver qu’en anglais “couverture d’une maniere” veut dire “surcoats” et “horse trappings” etc. Alors un sorte de tunique ou vareuse, caparaçon etc.

xx

... mais j'ai toujours aucune idée s'il y a un mot je peut utiliser pour tous...


----------



## yannalan

Vous pouvez regarder ihttp://www.csdm.qc.ca/barclay/projenfants/maternelle/savaistu/caparacon.htmlci :


----------



## loze85

c'est chou!

Mais je ne peut pas le utiliser caparaçon pour comment le chevalier s'habille aussi...

En anglais, on peut dire "his colours" - "ses couleurs" est-ce que c'est possible en français?


----------



## Maître Capello

loze85 said:


> En anglais, on peut dire "his colours" - "ses couleurs" est-ce que c'est possible en français?


Oui, c'est tout à fait possible.


----------



## loze85

Maître Capello said:


> Oui, c'est tout à fait possible.



Merci,

Donc je vais dire:

"... et nous porterons tous les deux les mêmes armoiries et couleurs".


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> "... et nous porterons tous les deux les mêmes armoiries et couleurs".


 
Ça va très bien, mais tu pouvais garder la _tunique_ : en effet, les miniatures de l'époque montrent les chevaliers porteurs d'une tunique par dessus l'armure ; dans le même temps, j'éliderais volontiers les articles : 

« ... et nous porterons tous deux mêmes armoiries et tunique aux mêmes couleurs. »


----------



## loze85

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Ça va très bien, mais tu pouvais garder la _tunique_ : en effet, les miniatures de l'époque montrent les chevaliers porteurs d'une tunique par dessus l'armure ; dans le même temps, j'éliderais volontiers les articles :
> 
> « ... et nous porterons tous deux mêmes armoiries et tunique aux mêmes couleurs. »



Mais le mot original est couvertures et ça ne veut dire que la tunique du chevalier mes tous les choses sur le cheval etc. ?

x


----------



## Maître Capello

loze85 said:


> Mais le mot original est couvertures et ça ne veut dire que la tunique du chevalier mes toutes les choses sur le cheval etc. ?


Je ne suis pas certain de bien comprendre le sens de ta question… Quoi qu'il en soit, le terme original (_couverture_) est général et s'applique sans doute à la fois à la huque (tunique du chevalier se mettant par-dessus l'armure) et au caparaçon (housse du cheval)…

Ceci dit, le terme _couleurs_ est lui aussi générique et convient donc très bien ici :

_Nous porterons tous deux mêmes armes et mêmes couleurs._

P.S.: _armes_ convient mieux ici que _armoiries_…


----------



## L'irlandais

Maître Capello said:


> ... P.S.: _armes_ convient mieux ici que _armoiries_…


Bonjour,
Je ne suis pas d'accord. 


> La fonction de la housse qui recouvrait le cheval permettait à ce chevalier d'être reconnu par ses armoires, ou l'insigne ou emblème.


Lien ci-dessous vers un *Lexique* où vous trouverez quelques définitions et explications de termes utilisés au Moyen-Age, et peu courants de nos jours, ou dont le sens s'est modifié.


----------



## Maître Capello

L'irlandais said:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord.


Et pourtant… 



> _HÉRALD._ (_supra_ A 2).  _Les *armes*, _subst. fém. plur. Signes symboliques ou héraldiques figurant sur l'écusson et servant à distinguer une famille, un pays, plus rarement une personne par opposition à _*armoiries* _qui désigne l'«ensemble caractérisé par les armes, l'écu, sa forme, sa couleur, ses ornements extérieurs, ses devises, etc.» (BÉNAC 1956)


Or les chevaliers ne portaient que leurs armes et non leurs armoiries complètes sur leur tunique…


----------



## Montaigne

On disait "couverture de cheval" donc je pense que caparaçon est un bon terme, d'autant plus que "couleurs" pourrait être redondant avec "armes".


----------



## loze85

Montaigne said:


> On disait "couverture de cheval" donc je pense que caparaçon est un bon terme, d'autant plus que "couleurs" pourrait être redondant avec "armes".



Je suis d'accord que "couleurs" pourrait être redondant avec "armes", mais je hésite d'écrire caparaçon parce qu'il me semble que couvertures veut dire encore plus qu'un "couverture de cheval"...


chais pô


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi, _couleurs_ n'est pas tout à fait synonyme de _armes_ étant donné que ce terme-là peut être également pris dans son sens premier, c'est-à-dire qu'il peut simplement désigner les émaux des armes (or, argent, azur, sable, sinople, gueules…). En effet, les armes mêmes n'étaient pas forcément représentées sur l'étoffe, mais celle-ci était alors aux couleurs (au sens premier) des armes…


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir:

La couverture du cheval c'est la housse.

Au revoir


----------



## loze85

Maître Capello said:


> Pour moi, _couleurs_ n'est pas tout à fait synonyme de _armes_ étant donné que ce terme-là peut être également pris dans son sens premier, c'est-à-dire qu'il peut simplement désigner les émaux des armes (or, argent, azur, sable, sinople, gueules…). En effet, les armes mêmes n'étaient pas forcément représentées sur l'étoffe, mais celle-ci était alors aux couleurs (au sens premier) des armes…



C'est cool maintenant j'ai plein a discuter dans mon essai! 

merci


----------



## Montaigne

"Housse" est le mot juste et figure dans le Thrésor de Nicot.


----------



## nobbs

Maître Capello said:


> Pour moi, _couleurs_ n'est pas tout à fait synonyme de _armes_ étant donné que ce terme-là peut être également pris dans son sens premier, c'est-à-dire qu'il peut simplement désigner les émaux des armes (or, argent, azur, sable, sinople, gueules…). En effet, les armes mêmes n'étaient pas forcément représentées sur l'étoffe, mais celle-ci était alors aux couleurs (au sens premier) des armes…


Absolument d'accord.
Je vote pour "mêmes armes et couleurs", et je défendrai ce choix sur le pré.


----------



## loze85

Bon, c'est que j'ai finalement choisi!


----------

